# German marque trackday @ Snetterton



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'm considering doing this, but before I book does anybody here have any experience or know anything of the company organising it?

Also does anybody have any knowledge of Snetterton, and if so what's it like? e.g. Will the Mini be suited to it like it would at Cadwell or Combe, or is it more of a 'BMW M' and 'Merc AMG' suited track (if you get my meaning) where it would be out of its depth?

Cheers


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mini? German? That's a bit of a stretch, morally!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Mini? German? That's a bit of a stretch, morally!


LOL, In theory German but actually built in Oxford. A bit contrary, but I've had the invite so who am I to argue! 

Not long 'til monday eh tim! 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Snetterton has a very long straight (longest in UK I believe) - which is OK for top speed merchants; is also a long haul to get to Norfolk from Bristol; and is the least interesting track I have driven. That was in a Caterham.

Not recommended if there are other alternatives.


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Agree. 
Snet is not a particularly interesting or testing track. Big long back straight with a fairly sharp left/right at the end. Two looooooong right handers at both ends. It's in the middle of pretty much nowhere, but well placed if you like watching American fighters/bombers etc!!!
Oh, and if it's a publicised event, watch out for the Old Bill. There's lots of long fast straight A roads nearby and they just love to lurk in the trees with their speed guns!


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Looks like I'm the minority because i found it more of a challenge than i thought it would. The braking point at the end of revett straight took me an age to sort out. I'm sure it would be a while before you'd tire of corum curve either. It is though both very slippery if wet, and as mentioned, a very long way from Bristol!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

stephengreen said:


> Looks like I'm the minority because i found it more of a challenge than i thought it would. The braking point at the end of revett straight took me an age to sort out. I'm sure it would be a while before you'd tire of corum curve either. It is though both very slippery if wet, and as mentioned, a very long way from Bristol!


I've only done Snett once (because it IS so far from anywhere :roll: ) but I liked it a lot.
Riches (a sort of double apex corner) is great corner when you get it right,
the Esses, Bomb-Hole, Corum; are also fun.

If it's showery, the strong winds from trhe North Sea dry the track quicky


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

stephengreen said:


> Looks like I'm the minority because i found it more of a challenge than i thought it would. The braking point at the end of revett straight took me an age to sort out. I'm sure it would be a while before you'd tire of corum curve either. It is though both very slippery if wet, and as mentioned, a very long way from Bristol!


I've only done Snett once (because it IS so far from anywhere :roll: ) but I liked it a lot.
Riches (a sort of double apex corner) is great corner when you get it right,
the Esses, Bomb-Hole, Corum; are also fun.

If it's showery, the strong winds from trhe North Sea dry the track quicky


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've also done it once.

Not the most involving track due to the long straights but quite fun.

It's a brake eater! My S4, an M3 and an Exige all finished their pads during our day.


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Snetterton is more suited to cars with big power. Its basically 2 long straights with one interesting long curve/corner. If you're at a German marques day I'd expect lots of Pork to be there. This will mean you're a mobile chicane.

I didn't find Snetterton too hard on brakes, but then I was not braking at the last possible moment on the back straight (140mph ...). Somewhere like Donnington is much harder on brakes.

Oh, and its miles away. The A14 to the track is a Tallivan hotspot too. Cadwell is much more of a MINI circuit. I love Cadwell.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for the replies guys - a bit of investigation provided me with the majority of cars attending to be High Powered M cars. With that in mind and what people have said about it being so long a track I'm going to give it a miss as the Mini isn't suited.

Got my eye on a few other places/events though that might be more suitable.


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Cadwell - Deffo!! Would be great fun in a Mini.
Mallory Park would be good fun too.


----------



## GermanTrack (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi all, i had been told there was some chat about ' Germantrack ' on here so here i am. Just to give you a little info about the date and company so you all know where we have come from.
The first event is as you all know at Snetterton on 25th Feb in a little over 6 weeks. the event is limited to 70 cars so it will be on be one of the quietest track events, as will all our days as we are aiming for track time and quality and not sheer volume of numbers.
In the price there are Free Garages, Free tuition by current race drivers,and free track photography.
Both myself ( Dave Woodall ) and Phil Royle are co-organizers of the day and we have been involved and still work for the Automotive Media. I am a Car photographer www.davewodall.com and Phil is a writer and we work for various car magazines in the UK and Europe.
Pleas have a look at the web site www.germantrack.com 
and if you have any questions please feel free to call the following numbers 07977-253-065 an between 08.00 and 20.00 01954-202-801

Many Thanks

Dave

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

GermanTrack said:


> the event is limited to 70 cars so it will be on be one of the quietest track events, as will all our days as we are aiming for track time and quality and not sheer volume of numbers.
> In the price there are Free Garages, Free tuition by current race drivers,and free track photography.
> 
> Dave


70 cars    :? other T.D.O.s' Open Pit Lane track days at Snet in Feb. & March are limited to 45 and 60 cars.

It's a good circuit for 911s and maybe loads of them will turn up
but FOR ME, Snet on a Monday in February @ Â£200 (including a second driver) is ........................... [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## GermanTrack (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi well we are allowed our opinion,
Various other tdo's at snetterton will charge about the same for the day also we are giving out free instruction which others charge up to Â£75 for a 30 minute session, and free track side photography, agains saving you about Â£20 to Â£30 also there is the unique point of only having German Cars on the track. so if you have instruction on our day that would save you money on that bringing the total to around the Â£125 mark for the day .and some pics would make it about Â£100


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

My initial post on this thread was the most positive of all the various posts regarding Snet.

But subsequently I felt that I ought give a balance to your very first post on this forum which included your statement: "_ the event is limited to 70 cars so it will be on be one of the quietest track events, as will all our days as we are aiming for track time and quality and not sheer volume of numbers_". 70 cars struck me as anything but a quiet day and looking at other TDOs', all their Snet days appear to have lower numbers.

I don't expect free everything from a track day 'menu' and if you are offering 30 minutes of tuition (to all who want it) that is excellent.
But FOR ME, paying for my son as second driver, taking a view on how much instruction your (2?) instructors can actually give all those people during the day, having a (busy IMO :wink: ) 70 car limit, and travel to Snet on a Monday morning in February ...... no thanks  .


----------



## GermanTrack (Jan 16, 2008)

Well the first day went great ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Moderm Mini Magazine turned up and so did the Lohen Minis so yes there were Minis there and they were fine ......... Audis yes a few nice R8's and also Milltek were there with a demo R8 and also there S3 no one took longer than 1 minute to get on track in the Open Pit Lane format :mrgreen: 
anyway 
this is what a chap from the 911uk forum said about the day and to se more reviews follow the link. the next day is April 28th at Rockingham Â£199 with only 40 cars on the event .........enjoy

http://www.911uk.com/viewtopic.php?t=33 ... c&start=48

Dave from Germantrack

PolarExpress
Sensei

Joined: 03 Mar 2005
Posts: 4901
Location: London

2000 Porsche 996 GT3 Mk1

PostPosted: Mon Feb 25, 2008 10:27 pm Post subject: Reply with quote
What a brilliant day! Drive Dance

I have often referred to Snetterton as being one of the bleakest places on earth having attended many events there and seemingly everytime it was raining. But not today! Cool

Hats off to Germantrack - Phil Royle, Dave Woodall and their team. I arrived a bit late to the event Embarassed, but the sign on procedure was thorough, and the briefing lighthearted. It made a nice change from the sometimes overly dour MSV lecture, or the professors at Goldtrack. Of course, safety is the key issue. There were some nice touches that made the day enjoyable: complimentary tea/coffee and also trays of Krispy Kreme Donuts! tea thumbsup

The atmosphere throughout the day was terrific Smile It was very relaxed, the camaraderie full of smiles, and at no point did I ever feel pressured to get out on track in time or feel the need to 'get in extra laps whilst I could'. This was a distinct change from some of the other MSV and Goldtrack sessioned events.

I think it helped that the Germantrack team were always full of smiles, and you could tell that the event was being run by knowledgeable enthusiasts, not just businessmen. The entire MSV marshalling crew were there as well, so their experience to hand was useful (especially for the 2 unfortunate cars which either rolled or crashed out Sad ).

The best bit about the whole day was that the event was not crowded and the driving standards really excellent. Although there were about 40+ cars on the day, you never felt crowded on track, and the standard of driving was superb. I spent longer on track today than I would normally do, and at no point did I ever find myself held up by anyone refusing to let me past, and neither did anyone ever harass me from behind. I would hazard a guess and say the standard of driving really made it a great experience for everyone.

There was a good contingent of BMWs present, and it was clear that all of the drivers were both experienced and fast. There were some notable attendees including Sean Lockyear, JZM, and others, and it was nice to see their support for Germantrack.

It was the first time in several years I had driven Snetterton, and I started out tentatively slowly building speed through the day. It didn't help that my rear tyres were shot, but thankfully I managed to get them replaced at the very end of the day... a big thumbs up to Steve G at Simply Tyres for his impeccable service (as usual!). thumbsup By the end of the day, I felt really comfortable piling through the Complex (150mph end of Revett Straight into a 3rd gear 90Âº left hander immediately into a very tight 2nd gear right hander... but I never nailed either the Bomb Hole or Coram where... it's either a slight lift or flat... but instead I found myself either lifting too long or resorting to the middle pedal frustrated. Nevertheless, I kept on telling myself that I was there to have fun and REALLY wanted to drive home in my own car Smile Here are a few laps of Snet with Dan as ballast Wink

Open Youtube Page

If today was an indication of the quality of future events run by Germantrack, I will definitely be keeping an eye out for their trackday calendar. I think their next event is at Rockingham next month.

Well done Germantrack! Driving Clap
_________________
Adrien
HigherOctane.com


----------



## GermanTrack (Jan 16, 2008)

Some Pics from the Day


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Are Germantrack a forum sponsor? Lots of free advertising here....


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Two extracts from the 'testimonial' :-

"_The best bit about the whole day was that the event was not crowded and the driving standards really excellent. Although there were about 40+ cars on the day, you never felt crowded on track, and the standard of driving was superb._ " [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

"_(especially for the 2 unfortunate cars which either rolled or crashed out Sad )._"   

40+ cars .... now there's a sensible number for an open pit lane day at Snetterton :roll:
I wonder how the day would have turned out with the hoped for entry of 70 cars


----------



## GermanTrack (Jan 16, 2008)

HI HighTT
Point taken less is more as they say 
it was our first event and i was very pleased with how it ran .....
we have now decided to limit all numbers on the events 
so the next one at Rockingham will be Limited to 40 Cars in April.
The car that rolled was a chap from Jabba-sport who lifted Off in coram  
and the other was a S3 who ran of the track and lost both passenger side tyers ! i have never seen that before.
on the whole a great day thoe


----------

